# "Art" quilting??



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone do the quilting that is more of a painting? Sorta applique with extra stitching for shading, etc.

http://www.annfahl.com/gallery
Sorta this type of "painting" with fabrics and threads.

this page is even better

http://www.paintingswithfabric.com/single_p.php?pid=05A01



I bought a book about doing this with flowers, and it's so pretty - and then the imaginary ones look like something from "Avatar".

This is something I plan to try on a small scale sometime in the Spring or Summer. (as soon as I finish a few other things that MUST be finished.)


What about you?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh my - that second link has an ebook about it, but you can look at the sample to get a better idea. If you put your cursor over the photo, you see a magnified vision of that part.


http://www.paintingswithfabric.com/ebook/Sample_Ebook_I.pdf

the ebook page
http://www.paintingswithfabric.com/ebook/ebook.php

look at the advanced book - 
the bottom two "paintings". The mountains with a cabin and horses - WOW

http://www.paintingswithfabric.com/ebook/Sample_Ebook_II.pdf


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.paintingswithfabric.com/quilts/single_q.php?image_id=11A14

check out this one!


here are the gallerys of four different styles.

http://www.paintingswithfabric.com/fabric_galleries.php


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

They have always facinated me and I have done some with artsy touches but nothing like that. I want to, I just don't think I have the eye for it. Can't wait to see your work.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I saw pictures of that art work years and yeas ago. It was fascinating. and beautiful.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

They are beautiful, but can you make one if you can't draw? I can't wait to see what you can do Angie!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I can do very basic drawing. I'm thinking printing off a photo full sheet, then doing a light drawing of the basic shapes needed, bond them to heatn 'n bond, then apply - blurr eyes to see if basics where there, and then go start embelishing.

I think I can do it, and I have a book about the flowers - and I may see about buying those two books. 

Angie


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You are able to draw much more than I can--my stick figures look weird!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, stick figures have a place - just not here :angel:

I can draw well enough to sketch out a dress, and especially ice skating clothes (ladies and men), so that the idea gets across; but not really that good overall.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Love to do art quilting!!! I have done several with scenes from around Colorado (of course)!! Balanced Rock from Garden of the Gods, Pike's Peak, Cliff Dwellings (Mesa Verde), meadow of flowers with mts in the background.

I also have quite a few patterns(about 10) by Toni Whitney of Bigfork Bay Cotton Company. Love her patterns!! Have several in progress right now. Bill likes them too. He has done the elk but it is not quilted yet.

I have a file I keep with lots of pictures in it of scenes I would like to do. Mostly out of magazines. Just not enough hours in the day to do it all..........


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Billie how neat! Can you take any photos and show me some of them? (the others can look, too).

Was it hard to get started? And I like the idea of having a file of "want to do" photos.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I have not attempted this kind of quilt, but I'd love to be able to do it. I too, am not very "artistic" in the sense that I can barely draw a stick figure...

I've had the good fortune to see many of these quilts in person, and they are unbelievable - http://www.nancyprince.com/Quilt_Gallery.html

There are videos on youtube dealing with thread painting - fascinating!


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

I have done a few. I made a medieval scene with the knight on a white horse coming to claim his bride, who is standing on a covered terrace along with lots of other things appliqued on for our DD and her DH. It is 100" x 114" Made shams and toss pillows to match with more applique (their coats of arms). I just kept thinking of more to add. If I can figure out how to put a photo on here, I'll do it. Also made a baby quilt 36" x 45" with all kinds of fairies, a dragon and her babies, and an outdoor background--everything I suggested, the Grandmom wanted me to put in it so I did. And 2 of a fairy quilt with about a dozen fairies that were all pieced and appliqued. One was for our DGD and one for a benefit auction. I like to just make stuff up and go for it. I look for help everywhere from color books to clip art. I have an enlarger which is a huge help. No need to draw. Just trace most things. Everything is machine applique, either a satin stitch or a buttonhole stitch. It is fantastic fun!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

agr*day - all that sounds incredibly wonderful.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=153144
this thread from the computer forum will explain posting photos, so you can show us.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

CJ did a quilting piece that she was going to use for making a bag or something. It could have been used as a modern art wall hanging. I tried to find it, but it has fallen off the board.
She used different strips of batiks and used different fancy stitches from her sewing machine.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Billie how neat! Can you take any photos and show me some of them? (the others can look, too).
> 
> Was it hard to get started? And I like the idea of having a file of "want to do" photos.


Angie, at the moment they are buried in a box somewhere!! I still have no clue how to post pictures here either. I know, I know I've got to learn!! Bill has a cheapo digital camera but no time to show me. I'm one of those really "techno" challenged people.

I'm really short on time right now. Tomorrow is a baby shower for my daughter and new granddaughter. She's 7 weeks old today. (have 3 girls now!!) Then early Sunday morning Bill and I are heading to Colorado, for close to two weeks, on business. When we get back I'll see what I can do. I know I really need to learn how to post pictures!!

It really wasn't that hard to learn. I started with a purchased pattern and went from there. What started me on the path to thinking I could do it was the fabric postcards I started making years ago. They were small enough to practice on and you could try all sorts of different stitching on them and still have them look good. It just evolved from there. But getting a purchased pattern was key, for me.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Also check out www.marvelesartstudios.blogspot.com She has wonderful tutorials on making fabric paper and great descriptions on using thread painting. I have been drooling over her work for months. I even bought the fabric crayons and am hoping to work on a table runner when things settle down here.

Love art quilts!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I think claytonpiano missed a letter in her link - I hope this is what she meant:

http://www.marvelesartstudios.blogspot.com/

Definitely worth looking at!! Thanks!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Dandish! Edited to fi the original link.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I have done a little. I did one of a scene in the wilderness with a bridge over a lake. It was nice, but not outstanding.
DH on the other hand made a wonderful one of a picture of a panda peeking out from behind a tree. He used so much 3D stuff. The panda was made out of the very furry white fabric and he used black felt for the eyes. The tree was scrunched up fabric that had starch dryed into it so the folds were stiff. Then he stiched over the scrunched up fabric. Wow it is hard to explain!! LOL
In the back ground he cut out some pictures of pandas and had groves of bamboo and a small waterfall. It was very very nice. He even won a prize at the state fair for it.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Angie and I attacked the fabric store yesterday! Y'all missed a really fun morning. No reason for anyone to go now until the store restocks all their fabric, Angie and I tried our best to buy them out.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I thought I'd posted on this thread before the move. Hmm.
Well - CC and I had a good time attacking SIRS in Fayetteville last Saturday. 
One of these day. More will meet up.


----------

